# axilla ultrasound



## mjewett (Mar 30, 2012)

When a patient has an ultrasound of the right armpit (Axilla) status post right mastectomy What ultrasound code is appropriate.  I have been looking at codes:
76604- u/s of the chest?
76645-U/S of breast?? 
76882- U/S non vasc extremity limted- I think this code most closely identifies the U/S of Right Arm pit, but I'm just not sure.  Any suggestions.

Thanks,


----------



## jmcpolin (Mar 30, 2012)

I have always coded extremity for axilla 76882


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Apr 2, 2012)

Does the ACR have a recommendation for coding when an axillary view is done with a breast ultrasound? Would the axillary ultrasound be coded separately with 76880, or would it be included in the breast ultrasound?

Axillary views taken during an ultrasound study of the breast are not reported separately, as they would be considered included in the breast ultrasound study. Code 76645 (Ultrasound, breast [unilateral or bilateral], B-scan and/or real time with image documentation) is used when evaluating one or both breasts for cysts or solid masses. Breast ultrasonography is typically performed with high-frequency transducers and often in conjunction with mammography. 

CPT code 76881/882 (Ultrasound, extremity nonvascular, B-scan and/or real time with image documentation) refers to an examination of an extremity (eg, shoulder, knee) that would be performed primarily for evaluation of muscles, tendons, joints, and soft tissues. Because the axillary area is considered to be part of the upper extremity, it is appropriate to report CPT 76881/882 for circumstances in which the axillary study is performed to evaluate a soft tissue mass that may be present in the upper extremity where knowledge of its cystic or solid characteristic is needed.


----------

